# ansiosta



## Setwale_Charm

Which case does this word take?


----------



## Hakro

ansio|sta, *elative*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

No, I mean, this word prsumably means "due to. owing to smth". In which case will that smth be used?


----------



## Hakro

Sorry, I misunderstood. It takes genitive: Tämä*n* ansiosta.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljion kiitokaja. So its dictionary form would be : ansiosta (jonkin)?


----------



## Hakro

Paljon kiitoksia itsellesi.

I would put the dictionary form: _ansiosta (jonkin a.)_ or _jnk ansiosta_, to point up that "smth" comes before ansiosta.

For example, my electronic dictionary: *thanks to* jnk ansiosta (takia)


----------

